# FS: Tanks and accessories!



## ndnhuy (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi everyone,

This is the list of all stuff which i have for sale:

1 72g bow front tank with stand, glass top and light - sold









1 72g bow front tank with stand, glass top and light same as above, but leaking - sold

1 10g tank with hood and light for $20

4 Discus breeding pipes for $10 each, buy all for $20

2 Sponge Filter V for $15

1 Sponge Filter III for $5

10 Air pumps for $15

Thanks,

Tommy


----------



## ndnhuy (Oct 16, 2011)

1 20g tank (just the tank) sold


----------



## msjboy (May 2, 2011)

What is the dimensions of the 55gallon tank and what condition is it.?thanx
Msjboy


----------



## ndnhuy (Oct 16, 2011)

msjboy said:


> What is the dimensions of the 55gallon tank and what condition is it.?thanx
> Msjboy


Sorry, it is just sold


----------



## catgoldfish (Apr 21, 2010)

Pm'd for the 2 fluval 404's and 1 Fluval 305.


----------



## Shiyuu (Apr 9, 2011)

PM sent for the tank too~


----------



## ndnhuy (Oct 16, 2011)

bump to the top


----------



## ndnhuy (Oct 16, 2011)

bump to the top


----------



## ndnhuy (Oct 16, 2011)

25g tank sold


----------



## ndnhuy (Oct 16, 2011)

bump to the top


----------



## ndnhuy (Oct 16, 2011)

bump to the top


----------



## ndnhuy (Oct 16, 2011)

up to the top


----------



## ndnhuy (Oct 16, 2011)

up to the top


----------



## ndnhuy (Oct 16, 2011)

bump to the top


----------



## Nephrus (Apr 2, 2011)

Is that 10 gallon tank still avaliable?


----------



## ndnhuy (Oct 16, 2011)

Nephrus said:


> Is that 10 gallon tank still avaliable?


Sorry to reply late. It is still available.


----------



## ndnhuy (Oct 16, 2011)

bump to the top


----------



## ndnhuy (Oct 16, 2011)

bump to the top


----------



## ndnhuy (Oct 16, 2011)

bump to the top


----------



## diane1902 (Mar 15, 2013)

hello, do you still have the 72gallon bow front for 300 available? if you do, could you give me a text at 778 320 5250 or an email at [email protected]


----------



## ndnhuy (Oct 16, 2011)

72G bow front tank is pending to pick up tomorrow.


----------



## ndnhuy (Oct 16, 2011)

bump to the top


----------

